# Can I Wax days after re-spray?



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I get my (silver) track car back from the bodyshop tomorrow after a re-spray and I'm off on a Trackday on Monday.

I want to protect at least the lower half of the car from the hard to remove rubber that adheres to a car on
a Trackday.

Can I wax only days after a re-spray, and what might be the best wax for protection so the rubber cleans off easily (think very large sticky insects on the front panel of your road car after a fast summer run) I'm not worried about ultimate shine :roll:


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

They used to advise not to wax a car after a respray to let the paint "breathe". I think that this was to allow the solvents in the paint to fully evaporate and allow the paint to harden.

These days most painters use water based paints instead of solvent so I don't think the advise still stands


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

Airfield or proper track?

If its an airfield you are braver than me for taking a nely resprayed car out :lol:


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

If the paint has been baked/oven dried, which it probably has, then you should be OK to apply a protective wax.

Alan W


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

was8v said:


> Airfield or proper track?
> 
> If its an airfield you are braver than me for taking a nely resprayed car out :lol:


Silverstone GP ..... that's a PROPER track 8)

I've done about 60 'proper track' trackdays and I've so far not suffered from stone chips (except for the odd visit
to a gravel trap). Airfields are a different matter!


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

HighTT said:


> Silverstone GP ..... that's a PROPER track 8)
> 
> I've done about 60 'proper track' trackdays and I've so far not suffered from stone chips (except for the odd visit
> to a gravel trap). Airfields are a different matter!


Indeed it is a proper track (jealous!).

I've been to Outlon Park a few times and never picked up any damage (not in the TT yet).


----------

